# Export from Roland cut studio



## Serdar (Jun 16, 2011)

I did something in Roland cut studio and I am trying to save as a different file format other than cst. File like ai. File. Is it possible ? Thanks.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Sorry there isn't. The only thing I can suggest is to try to select the design and copy, then open your other program and see if it will paste.
CW


----------



## Serdar (Jun 16, 2011)

Corel Whisperer said:


> Sorry there isn't. The only thing I can suggest is to try to select the design and copy, then open your other program and see if it will paste.
> CW


Thanks it worked that way.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Cool! I love cut and paste...it gets around the program limitations.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

corel whisperer said:


> cool! I love cut and paste...it gets around the program limitations.


lol ..................


----------

